# Ultimate wood splitter



## WillRunForQue (Jan 21, 2018)

This isn't a new video, but first time I had seen it.  Crazy.  Sure would've sped up the mulberry chopping I did a few weeks ago!



(First time I've posted a video, so hope I did it ok, moderators feel free to set me right if need be!)


----------



## old sarge (Jan 21, 2018)

You think they sell this at Harbor Freight?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 21, 2018)

old sarge said:


> You think they sell this at Harbor Freight?


Sure, with a super 20 percent off coupon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2018)

WOW!!!
Al


----------

